# Little Drummer Girl.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone keeping up with the plot?
I like it but am completely at a loss of the actual plot. I think I get it only to be confused again. Even reading the reviews doesn't fully explain.
Am I the only one who doesn't understand?

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I cannot follow it and am totally confused. Sad as "The NIght Manager" was excellent but this does not seem to be of the same calibrate.

Not the BBC's best IMO.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank goodness for that ,Ithought it was me.I cannot make head nor tail of it.After BODYGUARD this drama is a big letdown.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I gave up halfway through episode two. I could kind of follow it though up until then. Looked like this group wanted this actress to pose as a terrorist or something but it just didnt grip me like Night Manager, Body guard and Informer did.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I still don't know if the principal players are Jews or Palestinians. 

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent.

Not the programme, but that others are as confused as us. I expected it, and have taped the first three episodes, so that when it finishes we can watch it all over again with a better understanding. 

Either that or delete the lot and say what a load of rubbish. 

.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I still don't know if the principal players are Jews or Palestinians.
> 
> Ray.


They are Jewish Ray! They are trying to catch the brother of the Palestinian that they have been holding in Munich. They have been creating a fiction that will put Charlie, the English actress, close to Khalil, who is the brother behind bombings of Israeli targets, including the little boy who was murdered in episode 1. I think one of the reasons that people are confused is because we have seen a lot of scenes between Charlie and the Palestinian brother held by the Mossad agents which didn't really happen, they were just visualisations of the fiction that Mossad are creating. I read the book many years ago so I already know the story...:nerd:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It cannot be good when, in order to understand it, it is essential to read the book FIRST, often one chooses to read the book AFTERWARDS as there will be more in than can be included in a dramatisation.

Poor though that these "visualisations" are not clearer - to me I had no idea that was the case and my attention was not going to be focused as it does not make sense.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gee thanks CH. I initially thought Jewish but then it seemed Gahdi to spout off about his Palestinian homeland suffering at the hands of Israelis. 
I guess reading the book or possibly watching again must be necessary.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I watched episode 3 last night. Even MORE confused now!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

'Informer' has been good and episode five last night was gripping. As is Dark Heart tonight.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven’t watched it

Albert says it’s great he’s not confused at all 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet he is kidding Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is not Ray

He likes John Le Carrie , read all his books 

Tinker, tailer , soldier spy lost me after the third chapter

The series lost me even sooner 

He says to tell you he has a superior intelligence :nerd::grin2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah OK Sandra. It seems the key is to have read the book.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Another one I'm completely in the dark about after several episodes is "Berlin Station".
Everyone is spying and ratting on everyone else. But who is what I dunno.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Must be due to Tusk and the EU....

Or Farage and Johnson.......

Us mere mortals will be the last to know......


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I am glad im not the only one,I gave up after episode two.


----------

